
Code-of-Conduct VS No-Code-of-Conduct? - smefb
https://github.com/fisherman/fisherman/issues/83#issuecomment-181138839
======
cjcenizal
The original article which sparked this issue
([http://dancerscode.com/blog/why-the-open-code-of-conduct-
isn...](http://dancerscode.com/blog/why-the-open-code-of-conduct-isnt-for-
me/)) states that CoCs will cause people to censor themselves out of fear of
offending people.

I think this is fine. You _should_ think about how you will make people feel
and how people will interpret what you say. And this is good for _you, too_.
By empathizing with the listener, you can find more diplomatic and effective
ways to communicate. You'll reach more people.

And if you can't think of a way to do that (which I think is unlikely in most
cases) then maybe your thoughts deserve marination and should be shared later,
or perhaps not at all.

~~~
ssmoot
_should_ is relative. I'm not sure I can agree that it's my responsibility to
care how other people feel, or their responsibility to care how I feel.

It's nice. And I'd hope that would be the default mode. But if you're having a
bad day and don't have the patience for a lazy question and instead send me
over to lmgtfy, I don't think you've done anything wrong. It's not your
responsibility to provide me some service for free just because you've put
some code into the world I think might be useful to me.

